# Pens I have made



## ElMostro (Oct 28, 2012)

Here are some of my pens. Some of these were made a long while back.

This first one I call "The Weave". It is made with yellow heart and blue resin.
http://i230.Rule #2/albums/ee238/ElMostro_bucket/AAA%20Vendor%20Catalog/WeavePenGroup.jpg

This second one was what got me started in my "Burl Cap Craze" several years ago. It is Mallee burl with a blue & Green resin mix and reminded me of a trip I made to Cancun, so I named the blanks "Cancun". 
http://i230.Rule #2/albums/ee238/ElMostro_bucket/Gallery%20Pens/SeaShore.jpg

Here are some samples of the "Raw Blanks": before they are turned. Some of them look nice even before turning them into pens. 
http://i230.Rule #2/albums/ee238/ElMostro_bucket/DSC08982.jpg

This is what I pretty much do now full time. 
Thanks for looking, Eugene.


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice looking pens! Those cast blanks look really good!


----------



## BarbS (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful pens and wonderdul blanks, Eugene. and Welcome to Wood Barter!


----------



## BangleGuy (Oct 28, 2012)

Great pens and those cast blanks are sweet!


----------



## JimH (Oct 28, 2012)

Very nice job on the pens and the blanks.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Oct 29, 2012)

Casting blanks is on my to- do list. I just built my first vacuum desiccator so I need to master stabilizing first. It was not cheap buying the parts to make the chamber + vacuum pump & industrial heater for curing them.

May I use you for a lifeline when I start my casting project? I would like to try some of my burl caps as bowls & bangles.


BIll


----------



## DKMD (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice work, Eugene! That Cancun pen Is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## ElMostro (Oct 30, 2012)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Casting blanks is on my to- do list. I just built my first vacuum desiccator so I need to master stabilizing first. It was not cheap buying the parts to make the chamber + vacuum pump & industrial heater for curing them.
> May I use you for a lifeline when I start my casting project? I would like to try some of my burl caps as bowls & bangles.
> BIll



Sure bill, just send me a PM.

Thanks all for the comments. These blanks are alot of fun to make and you just never know how they will look like in the end.

Eugene


----------



## healeydays (Dec 1, 2012)

ElMostro said:


> Here are some of my pens. Some of these were made a long while back.
> 
> This first one I call "The Weave". It is made with yellow heart and blue resin.
> http://i230.Rule #2/albums/ee238/ElMostro_bucket/AAA%20Vendor%20Catalog/WeavePenGroup.jpg
> ...



Eugene,

Beautiful blanks. What are you using for resin and color products? 

Mike B


----------



## myingling (Dec 1, 2012)

Great lookin pens ,,,Them blanks look cool


----------



## ElMostro (Dec 2, 2012)

healeydays said:


> ElMostro said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some of my pens. Some of these were made a long while back.
> ...


Mike, it is a urethane resin and I use either pigment (powder dyes from Jaquard) or liquid dyes (trans tint), sometimes both.
Eugene


----------



## healeydays (Dec 2, 2012)

simply beautiful


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Dec 7, 2012)

ElMostro said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > ElMostro said:
> ...



I need to find a way of trading for or buying a few of those fantastic blanks.


----------



## Patrude (Dec 7, 2012)

ElMostro said:


> Here are some of my pens. Some of these were made a long while back.
> 
> This first one I call "The Weave". It is made with yellow heart and blue resin.
> http://i230.Rule #2/albums/ee238/ElMostro_bucket/AAA%20Vendor%20Catalog/WeavePenGroup.jpg
> ...



 mightie nice work.


----------

